
Madness and genius - robg
http://frontierpsychiatrist.co.uk/madness-and-genius-with-a-shameless-reference-to-michael-jackson/
======
tokenadult
This blogger didn't even mention the best book on the subject,

[http://www.amazon.com/Touched-Fire-Manic-Depressive-
Artistic...](http://www.amazon.com/Touched-Fire-Manic-Depressive-Artistic-
Temperament/dp/068483183X/)

although a comment to the blog did.

